# My first away show! :D (PICS!)



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Hey, everyone!  So, I had my first show away from my barn *with my showteam!* on the 31st; it was GREAT!!! 

I placed 3rd & 6th in the walk/trot/canter, 3rd in jumping, & 5th in walk/trot, I think? :lol: I did pretty good for my first away show. It was awesome. My next away show is June 28th I think, I'm pumped! I'm gonna be showing a lot this summer.

Well, onto the pictures!  I rode Ariel, since Daytona was missing a shoe. :/ Plus, I don't think Daytona's absolutely ready for this just yet.  Ariel is a great horse, & she always takes care of me over the jumps!

Pics:
(*IGNORE my EQ*- I know I need to work on my heels down & having a longer leg, I'm working on it!)









Before the show (getting all tacked up) at like 6AM- LOL, ignore me...I was still waking up, haha! 


















Warm-up jumps.


















Afterwards, was gonna give her a huge pat on the neck! 









All ready! She was very shiny, the night before I spent hours grooming her & bathing her.









She's like, "Are we done yet?" Lol, resting. 









She refused the jump before the one I was going to once, because she was nervous I think- I mean, it was a new environment for her.  I got her over them, though! 









Woo, little warm-up jumps! 

Hope you enjoyed the pictures.  I had a lot of fun, & my team & I supported each other a lot. It was a great day.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I can't see them! I will look when I get home but I am sure you look awesome!


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

great job! you too look great! It looks like you had a lot of fun. Was it a team show? or individual that you all went to together? I wish I had a team to show with!! lol


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I can see them, you both look great! You had a nice day for it too by the looks of the puffy clouds and blue sky 
Ariel just glows, your arm must have been tired from brushing.


----------



## xChelseaxxSmilex (May 24, 2009)

aww great job! It looked fun and i loved the smile on your face. Awesome on the placings!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I can see them on this computer... SO CUTE... and your eq is not bad! Good job!


----------



## X Halt Salute (Jun 3, 2009)

You both are very nicely turned out! Looks like you had great weather and a lot of fun!  I'm glad you had such a good time at your first away show! Careful, it's addicting!!!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Aww, thanks everyone!   Yeah, it was awesome. I can't wait until the next one...gonna be a lot this summer! Haha, I'm pumped. 

Yeah, the weather was nice...hot, but still nice. It did rain early in the AM, but then it stopped- perfect!  
Thanks, you guys!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Congrats on your first show! Job well done  But lets not blame our horses for refusals when 99% is rider error.

The one part I hate the most about Comps, is the early hours you have to get up to do them - blah! 

Great pictures! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I know, but she hasn't shown before (out of her own home, you know), so it could be the environment that was one cause of her refusal. 
After a bit of schooling at the show, I got her over them, though.  It's all good! & aw, thanks! Haha I know, I had to get up at like 4:30AM!


----------



## IrishRider (Aug 7, 2008)

Nice job! Congrats!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## breeze (Jun 4, 2009)

i wish i can do that because that looks fuuuuun and i loooooove horses


----------

